# Ebay Router Bits



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Other than name brand router bits, which ebay router bits do you consider usable? I seem to recall reading somewhere that the green ones were pretty good but that the red and yellow ones were pretty worthless.

Would love to hear your thoughts and any experience with these bits.

Jim


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Jim - I am sure that a person should go with name brand router bits. When starting out two years ago - I could not afford (and still can't) the expensive router bit set. I purchased one of those sets that has numerous router bits (yellow) off e-bay. I think it cost $19.95. Well two years later I am still using those bits. The only thing that I have noticed is the shaft is a little larger than the name brand that I have purchased. The name brand slip in and out of the collet very easy - the yellow have to be helped out. But if you have the money - stay with the name brand.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

This is just my 2 cents 

I have many of the yellow ones off eBay,, but I do my home work b/4 I buy any thing off eBay,,, the feed back is a real key...
I buy most of mind from the link below.
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
see his feed back ,,100% Positive on 10,000 items sold and that's hard to do on eBay.. 

It's a hobby for me and not a way to make money,,If I used the router to make money I would always buy the high end/high price bits...
But I look at this way, I may use one bit a time or two in the next year or so if it holds up to the job and does a good job I'm sold on it..I can always replace one of the bits for about 3.oo each.. if I wipe it out..that said I have not replaced any of the 300 bits I have got from this seller..

I should also note I do have some of the higher end bit sets because I know they will do a good job and will last a bit longer than the norm.
Most are the CMT type  that's real hard to find on eBay..

Good rule of thumb buy the best you can but I can tell you I have over 5,000.oo dollars in router bits so you can see you can put alot of money into router bits..


..
=======





jimcrockett said:


> Other than name brand router bits, which ebay router bits do you consider usable? I seem to recall reading somewhere that the green ones were pretty good but that the red and yellow ones were pretty worthless.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts and any experience with these bits.
> 
> Jim


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Bob.

I find that I have some Amana bits that are so good I will never in my lifetime wear them out. I need them about 4 times a year. I should have purchased off ebay and even if the bits got dull only after 20 uses I still would have come out way ahead.

I think for the most common bits you use , everyday bits, get the best you can possibly afford, but for a hobbyist I doubt you would ever wear those high end industrial bits down. About the only CMT and Whiteside bits I ever get dull are the round over and the straight bits and I go through a lot of spiral, but that's what I use everyday hours a day for business. I don't think I would ever wear them out as a hobbyist.

I ordered two bits off ebay from Bob's recommendation and I find it hard to see any difference in use yet at all between those and my CMT bits on my first couple of days using them. Since I do not need them anymore I saved a bundle.

I think since I started woodworking even the cheapest bits are much better than years ago where the first cut left fuzz and/or burned the wood. Now I see the difference over a period of time.


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. When I first got my router, several years ago, I purchased a 24-bit set of carbide bits made by Hickory. While they aren't great bits, they were enough to get me started and show me which ones I used most. Since then, I have very slowly been buying better bits, usually MLCS or Amana. A local surplus store had some great deals on Amana bits, apparently from stores that were closing. I picked up a few but sure wish I had been able to get more at the time. I have several bits from MLCS and I find them very good bits for the hobbyist and their customer service is commendable (I broke a 1/8" spiral bit in hickory - not a faulty bit, just very hard material - and sent them an email asking what I could have done different to prevent it happening. At the same time, I ordered another bit, so I certainly wasn't asking for or expecting a replacement. They responded with some suggestions and sent me a replacement bit). I also have one or two Katana bits and though I have no way to technically test them, I would rate them right alongside the Amana bits I have as far as quality.

I started this thread to see how other people felt about ebay bits, which ones other than name brand seemed to be the best, and to hear anyone's experiences with these bits. 

For some types of bits, as an example a raised panel bit that I might use once or twice every couple of years, I find it very difficult to justify spending $70 or $80. If a $25 bit will do the job, even if it wears out after 4 or 5 uses, I've got my money's worth.

Just my thoughts on the matter,

Jim


----------



## bigweeble (Oct 27, 2008)

I have bought 4 sets including door making sets and have given a set to my Boss for his own use, at this time I'm still useing the yellow sets and knock on wood NO PROBLEM! I've used them sets and bitts for over a year!
Larry


----------

